# how do you gain JUST muscle, no fat when bulking up ???



## -tommyboiii- (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi im new to this, been lifting weights for a few months, not big ones mind lol before i started i had literally no muscle, im 5 ft 9 n weigh 10stone 4

in the last 3 months ive gained 12 lbs, i was origianlly takin maximuscle cyclone, now im taking this stuff called anabolic OD after training, im taking norateen 2 and also a cheap weight gainer,simply just for the extra protein as i find it hard to eat alot to bulk up as ive not gt a big appetite,

ive only been using the norateen 2 and the anabolic OD for a week and a half and ive already gained 4.5 lbs ! which for me is pretty good i think as im only slightly built =(, any tips for gaining muscle without the extra fat ???


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Just watch what you eat - theres no secret to it


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

Whats that anabolic OD? Is it a pro hormone or something could you give a link mate so i can have a read up on it. When bulking i recon you will always gain some fat unless your in a pre contest type diet. Comes down to if you do cardio you should be able to keep the fat off while bulking.

Edit: copy and paste can someone say if this is aload of bull.

Anabolic OD

Hybrid Muscle Mutating Post-Workout Composite

* Forces Obsessive-Compulsive Muscle Growth

* Provokes Vicious Episodes of Uncontrollable Strength

* Involuntary Growth of Muscle Tissue

* Triggers Satellite Cell Activation

For individuals devoted to building 21-inch guns, growing a 50-inch chest, benching 4-plates, forcing yourself into an XXXL shirt, and living the life of a bodybuilding freakshow. After just one dose, the Anabolic Optimal Dose™ supplement overwhelms your damaged muscle cells for uncontrollable muscle mutation and expansion. This is a molecularly altered matrix developed to activate satellite cells for involuntary growth of muscle tissue. With each dose, you're one step closer to resembling a walking science experiment.

By applying the latest advancements in nutramolecular theory, MAP scientists developed Wave Pulse Technology™ - designed to take advantage of, and improve upon, dynamic nutrient transport. Years ahead of its time, this patent-pending, groundbreaking innovation leverages a precise portion of strategically scaled molecular compounds engineered to invade your body in a rapid chemical priority. This delivery system is not a time-released process. Wave Pulse Technology™ is built to initiate rapid delivery and uptake for raw muscle growth.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

NeilpWest said:


> Edit: copy and paste can someone say if this is aload of bull.


Yes it is.


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

big said:


> Yes it is.


 lol nice one.


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

what helps reduce unwanted fat gain for me whilst bulking is only eating complex carbs outside of the immediate pre W/O snack and PWO meal times.


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

But... I forgot to say... it is very unlikely you can add 'JUST MUSCLE' as you have to eat surplus calories to your daily requirement to gain muscle...so its not possible to not gain 'some unwanted fat' but this can be minimal with a well thought out meal plan of 6 meals a day... good luck


----------



## -tommyboiii- (Mar 4, 2008)

thanks for the tips, but what if you find it hard to eat 6 meals a day, i struggle to eat 4 =S

and yea what i says about anabolic OD is verrry exagerated lol but since ive beent aking it i feel less tired after workouts and im alot less sore the next day, it doesnt have any fat or protein in it, but it has alot of other ingredients though, and it tatses realy good, you only need 1 scoop and about 100ml water, so you can down it in a few seconds


----------



## -tommyboiii- (Mar 4, 2008)

i read that taking in caffeine 15 mins before a workout is supposed to be good , anybody ese heard of this ?

thanks


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Not sure of the time frame but I believe this could be recommended by some.

Keep in mind that caffeine is a appetite suppressant.Might not be the best choice if your already struggling to eat enough.


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

-tommyboiii- said:


> thanks for the tips, but what if you find it hard to eat 6 meals a day, i struggle to eat 4 =S
> 
> and yea what i says about anabolic OD is verrry exagerated lol but since ive beent aking it i feel less tired after workouts and im alot less sore the next day, it doesnt have any fat or protein in it, but it has alot of other ingredients though, and it tatses realy good, you only need 1 scoop and about 100ml water, so you can down it in a few seconds


If you can fit in 4 solid meals a day... you'll be fine.. you can add a meal replacement suppliment drink in between those meals which will count as a meal. Dont ever go more than 50/50 with real meals/meals replacements. Try and eat more real food if possible as the suppliment drinks are just what the say... but very handy if your on a tight schedule.


----------



## -tommyboiii- (Mar 4, 2008)

thanks for the info, ive heard of people having about 75 % meal replacements, doubt thats very healthy, i try to eat as much chicken as i can and fish, ive also found that red kidney beans have quite alot of protein in them as well as fibre so thats ok, i try to eat plenty of eggs too, bt ive read some places that you should take the yolk out....i dont know ....is that supposed to make it less fatty or what because i would have thought that most of the protein would be in the yolk not the white


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

-tommyboiii- said:


> thanks for the info, ive heard of people having about 75 % meal replacements, doubt thats very healthy, i try to eat as much chicken as i can and fish, ive also found that red kidney beans have quite alot of protein in them as well as fibre so thats ok, i try to eat plenty of eggs too, bt ive read some places that you should take the yolk out....i dont know ....is that supposed to make it less fatty or what because i would have thought that most of the protein would be in the yolk not the white


Yes.. a lot of the goodness is in the Yolk.. your bulking so eat whole eggs... (whole eggs are great for a bulk...building blocks) I eat 8 whole eggs a day.. great source of nutrition and cheap. Make sure your getting enough EFA's! These can not be produced by the body and only from your food... Omega 3 should be in there too...(and can be in eggs due to flax seed oil in chickens diets)


----------

